# Guests?



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Why am I listed as a guest even though I have signed up here?

Can't we be called hunters at least and not just a "guest"?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

In order to be a supporting member you need to show your support and pay the $10 dollar fee.

Have fun!!

Bob


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Enjoy!

Weedhopper the longest reigning freeloader, I mean guest with over 1350 posts :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

he's only a kid I doubt he has a credit card, I think we can cut him some slack...


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Who's a kid, WeedHopper? FreeLoader?

I wasn't referring to how to become a supporting member......

On all other forums a "guest" is someone who hasn't registered.......

I figured a registered person should at least be a "member" or a "hunter" or something more personal that just "guest".....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

When you are in the field or on the water you are a hunter! When you are on a private website you are a aguest until you pay your dues. A one time $10 dollar fee and you can be a supporting member!


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Guess I'll just be a guest then.............

I belong to several sites and own one myself and none have ask for money to receive a "title".............. :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Then why do you care about your "title" ... :roll: ?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Exactly GB3...If you are on other sites and maybe (own one?) why do you care what you are called? Just let it be known that as a guest you cannot enter the Supporting Memebers area.

$10 is worth it for a lifetime of knowledge!


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Undoubtedly yall are hung up on this.........if $10 gets me a title of "supporting member", I guess you think I should jump right on it.

And if I read it right, it's $10/year, not a one time $10 donation.

I ask a simple question and get bombarded with attitudes........


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Welcome to the jungle, it's all fun and games..... Axel


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This will be the most BANG you'll ever get for your 10 bucks :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

zogman said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Weedhopper the longest reigning freeloader, I mean guest with over 1350 posts :lol:


Don't mind old zoggy, he just gets burned so many times in politics he has to take action whenever he gets the chance :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

zogman I think you are being stalked.... here kitty kitty!


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

This seems like a great place from what I have seen in my short time here.....I'll see how it goes, you never know, I might find an extra $10 laying around somewhere..... :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT, you couldnt "burn" Zogman if you had a torch :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I dunno, I think that title's shouldn't really matter. Sure we support the site by giving that little $10 (that reminds me, I need to renew :wink: ), but as long as you enjoy the site and contribute some good conversation, it shouldn't phase you. Other sites list "guests" as members, but since there is a chance to support, the title "member" can really only apply to those who support. Although I do like the idea of calling "guests" hunters, it can't really be done here since the site is not only hunting related, but fishing too.

Enjoy the site, Chris does a great job here! :beer:


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Your right a title shouldn't matter...........

But the only time I ever was a quest on any site was when I forgot to sign in... :lol:

You could be called a "sportsman"....

Ok....enough on this.

I'll just enjoy the site......I like it, I'll stay a while. :beer:


----------

